# Duck #'s



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

So with resident hunting season opening this weekend i was wondering how everyone's scouting is going.

Not looking for areas, just wondering what you are seeing as you drive around. Are ducks flocking up, feeding together, good #'s in morning/evening etc.

I haven't been out driving yet and am just curious if there are really any #'s of local's this year or if i should wait for a weekend out of the house until next weekend.

I'm sure i'll just stay up in my area, hopefully i'll seedecent #'s. I would love to get a wood duck this year. I have yet to ever shoot one.It would make my season, that's for sure!!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

We got two fields lined up. Ducks are pouring into them from god knows how far, but its an impressive sight. Looks like a good shoot for opener morning. Not much for geese yet, but I have heard there are decent flocks of snows and blues starting to show up just north of the border. From what my farmer friends have told me, as soon as they cross the border looks awesome. Tons of ducks and honkers sitting tight in Canada yet, but soon my friend, soon they will be on my dinner table, yummm. Oh yeah did I mention that in the field we are going to start hunting in on saturday morning has about 100 woodies, in it, yeah buddy, hopefully get a couple cracks at them if the frost don't push em out. Laters all.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Since we're dry out west it's not like we're used to in terms of duck numbers. Kind of disappointing really but I'm sure we'll still find some good concentrations. I'm out the door in an hour so I guess I'll see what that cool weather and high winds did.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

When you find them there seems to be alot but they're not everywhere any pressure on the big water and they'll be gone


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

HonkerExpress said:


> We got two fields lined up. Ducks are pouring into them from god knows how far, but its an impressive sight. Looks like a good shoot for opener morning. Not much for geese yet, but I have heard there are decent flocks of snows and blues starting to show up just north of the border. From what my farmer friends have told me, as soon as they cross the border looks awesome. Tons of ducks and honkers sitting tight in Canada yet, but soon my friend, soon they will be on my dinner table, yummm. Oh yeah did I mention that in the field we are going to start hunting in on saturday morning has about 100 woodies, in it, yeah buddy, hopefully get a couple cracks at them if the frost don't push em out. Laters all.


You have over 100 wood ducks mixing in and feeding in a field with others? Really? I don't think I've ever heard of woodies flying out to fields to feed.

Has anyone else?

Ryan


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

That's what I thought last year too but we shot a couple woodies in the field on opening weekend.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Wood ducks feed in the barley and corn here in MN. We shoot them all of the time, but it is usually the middle of October before we see the big consentrations.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Wood ducks seem to like soy beens here in IN, have also seen them in corn but not as much and not anywhere in that big of #s. Usually only see them in small groups or mixed with mallards. but i guess anythings possible. :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

We had #'s of woodies buzzing us during the early goose season and it seems every year we shoot woodies in the field.


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

I can't speak for other areas but in Wisconsin wood ducks hit the same fields mallards do. The true hot spots for woodies have always been flooded timber or marsh but it is possible to see them in the fields before they fly south.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I concur, we have woodies that land in the dekes quite often. Was able to harvest a real nice one out of the foots last year that I got mounted.


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

It was pretty cool during early goose to see those woodies landing and walking around. A few had some really good color.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I got in a short drive last night. Didn't see much. Found one slough heavily perimitered by cattails in which i could hear ducks quacking from the prarie trail and heard a rooster cackle, but only saw a few ducks flying and didn't find a single feed.

Water levels look pretty bleak, but i don't know the predominately good areas for potholes in this area, so maybe i was nowhere near the right areas.

Good luck in your scouting.

With the woodies....i'm insanely jealous. I've never comfirmed i've even seen one out hunting. I do, however know a guy who shot one at my grandparents farm opening day about 6 years ago. I had to work 

I'm hoping to get out a few more times scouting and find a decent feed. I enjoy field hunting ducks the most.


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Fishhook, if you ever come through Chattanooga, TN during hunting season I hope you'll let me know you're coming. I can take you to a small creek that feeds into the Tennessee River where you will see more wood ducks than you can imagine. They usually roost somewhere on the river and fly into this creek right at sunrise to feed on the acorns. It's fast and furious!

Good luck to everyone this weekend. I'm terribly jealous but hopefully I'll be there in early November. Take care.


----------

